# academic grant, child grant, and more



## davidg1992 (Dec 21, 2017)

hi
I am originally from the USA and am now an expat
I have a couple of random small incomes and I want to know what is taxable by the USA and if so, how do I declare it?

1) I have academic grants for doing extra studies and research
2) I have a child, and the government gives a small amount each month for that, in addition to a one time gift
3) New citizens where I live get a small amount each month from the government for rental help

Is any of this taxable and if so, how do I declare it? I don't have any w-2 forms or anything.

Is there anything else I need to know?

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As a US citizen, you are subject to declaring your worldwide income, provided your reportable income exceeds the threshold for your filing status (i.e. single, married filing separately, married filing jointly, head of household, etc.). 

But take a look at IRS Publication 525 https://www.irs.gov/publications/p525 which explains taxable and non-taxable income. Take a particular look at the section on Miscellaneous Income, particularly under the heading Welfare and Other Public Assistance Benefits, because many of these sorts of assistance benefits are specifically NOT considered income for US tax purposes.

You may also need to check the tax treaty between the US and your country of residence. There may be further exemptions or types of income that are exclusively taxable by either the source country or your country of residence.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

And, as ever, if the US government won't find out about it, you can choose not to report it. That pretty much covers all non-US sources of income, public or private.


----------

